# authentification du systeme des fichiers smb/cifs, MOT DE PASSE???



## eloizee (28 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
Nous avons un dernier soucis sur les parametrage de partages de fichiers mac/pc.
Nous avons installés il y a peu un routeur pour que mon mac accede a internet en wifi.Maintenant, on voudrait que nos deux ordi(le pc fixe t mon mac airport) se partagent des fichiers..on a fait tous les reglages necessaires et on bloque au stade ultime..lors ce que je veux me connecter il me demande un mot de passe lié a mon nom d'utilisateur...dois-je en créer un quelque part?existe il deja?
merci pour votre aide car bloquer a ce niveau m'est tres deconcertant


----------



## CBi (28 Janvier 2008)

Non, pas besoin de créer quoi que ce soit de nouveau = a priori, si tu es sur Mac et cherches à accéder aux dossiers partagés du PC, ce qu'il te demande est le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe tels que tu les as établis sur ton PC.


----------



## nakata37 (5 Mars 2008)

As tu eu la réponse à ton problème ? car tout comme toi je n'ai pas de mot de passe vista .


----------

